# Best Cigar to Pair with Classic Coca-Cola?



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, since I'm not 21 I can't pair my cigars with any alcoholic beverage. So my next thought was, why not pair a cigar with my favorite drink, Classic Coke. Does anyone have a suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I think any cigar goes good with coca cola but I'd go for a Padron maduro of some kind. Then add some rum and then... oh wait, nevermind


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

You read my mind, my very first thought was Padron, though natural.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Most sticks pair well with cola, IMO. But iced tea - unsweetened - seems to work better with my taste buds.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anything in the world, cigar wise! Try a Fuente Hemingway with it!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I also like Padron maduros with coca cola


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

Honestly, I think that most carbonated beverages take on a sickly-sweet taste when paired with smoking... I would suggest a spirit, but I know you aren't over 21.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i try to pair my cigars with drinks that aren't sweet. but... that's just me 

i really like the natural sweetness some tobaccos have, and if i have a sweet drink, i can't detect those any more.

most of the drink i pair would require you to be 21, but try a gin&tonic, without the gin 
or some unsweetened tea

then again, try some cigars with cola... it may work for you,
try the same cigar with different drinks, and see which one works best.


J.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Cigar with root beer. Trust me on this one.


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes to root beer.

I like captain and coke with a smoke, the spiced rum goes nice with a stick with a bit of spice. If you were to aquire an adult beverage or three I would keep your secret safe. Dark rum, brandy, scotch, port, red wine also go good.

But then again when I was 18-20 I did not enjoy spirits or wine.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

_I like all my smokes with a Coke & a smile. :smile: _


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

that's pretty much all i drink when I smoke soooo all of them


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Ice cold lemonade

or a nice coffee


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

I enjoyed a tatuaje 2009 with a coke and it was enjoyable but I've actually enjoyed sweet tea much better, I have a super sweet tooth so I'm not the best for reference on that.

I've tried the root beer and I know there are many choices so maybe Virgil's wasn't the best pairing but it didn't go as well for me as the coke or tea did.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anejo #46 or WOAM


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

For me, spicy smokes and Coke classic go really well. Initially I would drink it with every smoke, but now have backed off a bit.


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh and I cant commend you enough to restrain from alcohol being underage as i would imagine most individuals don't give two shits about regulations like that. I have made the choice to not drink based off family history stuff but I know it's rare for people to not enjoy adult beverages whenever they have wanted.


----------

